# Questions about D-Bol



## YungWoozy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a few questions for you all but first I will start with my stats. I am 19 years old and have been working out fairly hard for almost 3 years now, over a year and a half natural with no supplements or nothing. Now I have been taking many different kinds of stacks, with a month break between always so I could notice the full effect of each supplement. 

My Stack at the moment is Gaspari SizeOn, Scivation Xtend, RPM, Mitotropin, ON Whey Protein. This stack has been the most beneficial with gaining size and cutting the fat away, still not fast enough or huge gains however.

I'm 6'2", 176lbs and roughly 10% body fat.

Here's what I am wondering...

My buddy can get me 100 capsules of Dianabol, I still have to figure out how many mgs are each. But I am wanting to know...

Would this be in any way beneficial just to do for 4 weeks? Maybe a cycle like 5 days on weekends off with around 20mgs a day?

Will I lose all my gains when I stop Dianabol? I plan going back to my creatine and everything else as soon as I am done the D-bol, I figure I shouldn't lose a crazy amount because Creatine also helps with Water Retention right?

I just want some size quick!

Last question...

Will the Dianabol help with losing some fat percentage? Or is just for gaining size?

Thank you guys.  Also I am not worryed about any side effects at all.


----------



## YungWoozy (Apr 7, 2009)

And I also know I'm only 19. But please don't say don't do them just because of my age. Like I said I only want to do them for 1 month.


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

Why would you go off creatine when you're on a cycle?

What are your current macronutrients - your grams of protein, carb and fat and total calories? How do you currently train? When was the last time you gained weight?


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 7, 2009)

I did a 4 week cycle and I saw gains, they sort of faded when I stopped but that was also because I felt like I couldn't lift as much so stop training as hard.

Dianabol = BIG gains though, if that helps.


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 7, 2009)

It helped me cut fat % too, went from 9% to 6.5% BF.


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

Ouiswim, define "big gains".


----------



## YungWoozy (Apr 7, 2009)

What out of my stack could I take with the Dianabol?

And I'm getting about 1 grams of protein per pound of weight, not always though. I'm going to try and up that to 1.5 per pound.

Right now I am not getting alot of calories right now because the Mitotropin is really making me less hungry. But I have only been taking it for a month, but before that around 3500 cals a day.


----------



## YungWoozy (Apr 7, 2009)

Would the D-bol be any benefit to me?


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

YungWoozy said:


> What out of my stack could I take with the Dianabol?
> 
> And I'm getting about 1 grams of protein per pound of weight, not always though. I'm going to try and up that to 1.5 per pound.
> 
> Right now I am not getting alot of calories right now because the Mitotropin is really making me less hungry. But I have only been taking it for a month, but before that around 3500 cals a day.



You want to gain muscle and you're taking thyroid hormone? Bodybuilding.com - Gaspari Nutrition Mitotropin - Pre-Contest Physique! On sale now!

You're trying to gain muscle and you don't think you're eating enough? 

What do you think some tiny dbol tablets are going to do without extra food?


----------



## Fezz (Apr 7, 2009)

Want gains? Eat more.
My problem was I wasn't eating enough.. now, I'm increasing gains dramatically just because I'm eating alot. Maybe you should start eating more at first, before considering taking D-bol.


----------



## Fezz (Apr 7, 2009)

And btw, you're a tall guy man.. you should at least be in the 200 lbs area.. just my advice.


----------



## YungWoozy (Apr 7, 2009)

Well the reason I am taking Mitotropin right now is to help lose the stubborn gut fat. But when I plan on taking the D-bol I will stop taking the Mitotropin. And I do know the Mitotropin is slowing down the gains but its really really helping get rid of the fat.


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

But you want to bulk, right? You won't make ANY gains when you cut. 

Interestingly, thyroid hormone can help with muscle gain because it increases protein synthesis. You just have to eat more to compensate. On a cut, thyroid hormone chews through muscle unless you run anabolics concomitantly.

Listen, can I impose upon you to read the link in my sig and get back to us with your numbers and your training?


----------



## YungWoozy (Apr 7, 2009)

What's a sig?


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

Signature. Read the one about being confused.


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 7, 2009)

OuiSwim, you have no business giving anyone advice, ever, unless it's on the proper form for the freestyle of sidestroke or some swimming shit. And you probably suck at that too.


YoungWoozy, you're only nineteen, listen to built and eat more. Monitor your caloric intake. What are you doing for workouts? Why are you taking so many supps at 19??? If you're at 10% BF and want to lose weight, do some HIIT, ask built about that. You could even stand to benefit from extended interval training, I know built is not a proponent of this, but it could still work. 

READ THE SIGS. I've been training for 6 years and I learned so much from listening to people who know their shit on this site.


If you get 100 d-bol tabs, usually not caps, they are generally 5 mgs a piece. If you took 20 mgs a day that would give you a 25 day cycle, 20 mgs a day is very low. 

The biggest problem with you taking AAS right now is that you clearly have done no research and know very little about a drug that you plan to put in your body. 

Start reading about AAS, continue for about 4 years, improve your training and diet, and at the end of that time if you feel you need to gear up go for it. At least that way it will be both safe and productive.

Final note, and I'm no expert, but NEVER EVER EVER EVER listen to OuiSwim, abouth ANYTHING. EEEEEVVVVVVEEEERRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## YungWoozy (Apr 7, 2009)

What I mostyl want to know is will the Dbol help at all? Or no?


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 7, 2009)

*Short Answer*

No D-bol would not help you. Spending your time researching and improving your diet and training will.

If anything D-bol would hurt you. Who knows if your bones are even done growing. Not to mention that you would probably take a dose to low for mass, but high enough to supress endo test production, and then you would lose whatever you gained when you came off only succeding in supressing your natural test levels. (Which would eventually even back out)


----------



## YungWoozy (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok well I will not use D-bol now, thanks guys for the info. But heres a few quick questions just to help my stack and training

Would taking testosterone help me? 

My diet is well structured but sometimes there are a few days where i dont get around 2600 - 2800 cals. 

Also I have a very good training plan I just started using lots of the moves mentioned in your Sig (built).

My stack right now is SizeOn, ON Whey, Xtend, RPM, Mitotropin is almost done which is good because I have lost alot of BF and looking much more cut! Would test benefit in this stack?

Also my biggest problem is getting my recommended Protein Intake. Is there a few tricks or things to add to my protein shakes to help gain enough cals and protein in a day?


----------



## Fezz (Apr 7, 2009)

Just eat plenty full man. Research a bit more about proper dieting and all that jazz. Trust me.. food is gonna be the answer to all your problems. Go natural.


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

Weight gainer: sure thing.


Grind oatmeal to a flour in a coffee grinder. Keep it in a jar. 
Get some Hershey's syrup
Get some dextrose - it's sold as corn sugar in winemaking supply stores, cheap. 
Milk
Olive oil
Any protein powder you can stand the taste of

Most protein powder scoops are around 70ml, and scoop out about 20g of protein powder. That's the scoop I'm using here.

Into the blender: two scoops protein, one scoop oat flour, one scoop dextrose, shot of chocolate syrup, tablespoon of olive oil, milk, a few ice cubes. Blend. 

There you go. Knock back three a day plus your food.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good to see you are taking others advice and are not being an arrogant dick.  

You really have to up your caloric intake as mentioned above.  That's the first thing I would do.  Double it actually.  You said you have a problem putting down enough calories.  Obviously, the best way to do it is with natural food.  If it can't be done that way, use shakes.  Try and have the shake WITH a meal, our bodies much prefer real food.

Another option would be to take those 42g liquid protein drinks made by IDS.  They are very convenient and to drink it, it's two large gulps.  Simple, and it the fastest and easiest way to put protein in your body.  

Have two and you are all ready at 84g of protein.  No fat, no sugar.  I was never really happy with IDS products, but these things come in handy when you don't have food and need that protein.  And they taste "ok".  Good luck.

/V


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 8, 2009)

I think your overconcerning yourself with supplements and other quick ways of beefing up. You need to get yourself out of that mentalety or you will set yourself up for failure. Dissapline, consistancy,training your guts out and eating real food will give you results but it wont happen overnight.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 8, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> I did a 4 week cycle and I saw gains, they sort of faded when I stopped but that was also because I felt like I couldn't lift as much so stop training as hard.
> 
> Dianabol = BIG gains though, if that helps.



IDIOT! the only gains you got was more stupidity


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 8, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> It helped me cut fat % too, went from 9% to 6.5% BF.



IDIOT again! Dbol does not help cut fat


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 8, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> OuiSwim, you have no business giving anyone advice, ever, unless it's on the proper form for the freestyle of sidestroke or some swimming shit. And you probably suck at that too.
> 
> Final note, and I'm no expert, but NEVER EVER EVER EVER listen to OuiSwim, abouth ANYTHING. EEEEEVVVVVVEEEERRRRR!!!!!!



...Nice flame.


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 8, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> IDIOT! the only gains you got was more stupidity



Really? So you have seen what I look like post cycle? Or are you just spouting from the mouth to look cool?


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 8, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> IDIOT again! Dbol does not help cut fat




Maybe it doesn't cut fat itself, but before the cycle I was higher in body fat..and now I'm lower. Do the public math genius.


----------



## Built (Apr 8, 2009)

Built said:


> Ouiswim, define "big gains".




Bumping this. Ouiswim, what all did you gain and over what time frame? How much were you taking?


----------



## RoosterTX (Apr 8, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Maybe it doesn't cut fat itself, but before the cycle I was higher in body fat..and now I'm lower. Do the public math genius.



You really are an idiot, and a self indulgent idiot at that. Do us all a favor and stay off this site. You do nothing but add confusion and waste time.


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 8, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Really? So you have seen what I look like post cycle? Or are you just spouting from the mouth to look cool?



No I havent because you wont post any pics because you still look like your trying out for the local swimming club. Post them big boy, lets have a laugh!


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 8, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Maybe it doesn't cut fat itself, but before the cycle I was higher in body fat..and now I'm lower. Do the public math genius.



You just said yourself that Dbol does not cut fat itself which was what I said!
What a stupid post AGAIN.


----------



## plums_jp (Apr 8, 2009)

Built said:


> Ouiswim, define "big gains".



LOL...BOOYA


----------



## plums_jp (Apr 8, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Really? So you have seen what I look like post cycle? Or are you just spouting from the mouth to look cool?



POST PICS !!!! NO EXCUSES !!!


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 9, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> OuiSwim, you have no business giving anyone advice, ever, unless it's on the proper form for the freestyle of sidestroke or some swimming shit. And you probably suck at that too.
> 
> 
> YoungWoozy, you're only nineteen, listen to built and eat more. Monitor your caloric intake. What are you doing for workouts? Why are you taking so many supps at 19??? If you're at 10% BF and want to lose weight, do some HIIT, ask built about that. You could even stand to benefit from extended interval training, I know built is not a proponent of this, but it could still work.
> ...



Goddam Quoted for Truth!


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 9, 2009)

At 19 you should be a walking Dbol factory.  

Do some research and don't try to reinvent the wheel.  And youre trying to target stomach fat?  Just read around this forum, and read builts stuff.  ....For christ's Sake.


----------

